

25-year old Indian bootstrapper goes up against billion dollar Demand Media - sudhirj
http://www.wordfaire.com/sj/131002/

======
PatrickTulskie
I'd rather have seen features, screenshots, and examples on why this blogging
platform is better than the rest. Who cares that you're Indian? What's your
angle there? Link bait titles and sensationalist headlines might get you mad
props on HN, but they aren't going to get you any respect for your platform.

As far as I'm concerned, you haven't actually done anything yet.

~~~
sudhirj
Fair enough. I'm not really expecting any respect for the platform from a post
on HN. I prefer that to come from people who actually use it and like it.

My angle is to

1\. Show that there are people in Chennai who actually do things like this.
There are very few startups here, and the kind of programmers who'd be willing
to work in one are a very small minority.

2\. Attract other people in the region to me. Right now I'm doing this alone
and it's not easy. I want to work with someone, and looking around and meeting
people isn't working out. People who read HN self select themselves into being
the kind of people I want to work with.

I understand that you think this was a publicity stunt, and yes, I did want
people to see it. But I think that stating it that way misses the point.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
My point is, if it was a publicity stunt, it was very poor.

When you launch a product, tell me why it's awesome and provide me with some
minimal friction to get in there and try it. When I'm like "Whoa that's cool."
then I'll care more about the creators.

If you're looking for people to help you out then say that outright. If I was
a programmer looking to work at a startup, I'd have already glossed over this
whole thing and moved on.

I'm not hating on you or anything. I'm trying to help you out. Another word of
advice - don't write people off from a basic meeting with them. I didn't even
know about HN until I was already working for a startup.

------
makmanalp
Pet peeve: Creating a linkbait title and then apologizing for it. You're only
allowed to apologize for things you are sorry about.

~~~
sudhirj
At the risk of making the same mistake again, sorry :)

------
andymatic
Why not just write a WordPress plugin that does the same thing and focus on
building out the membership?

~~~
sudhirj
Because not all blogs run WP... wanted it to be platfrom agnostic.

